# OT: Any a you guys succumb to the siren call of e-motorcycles?



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

There's a guy at Trader Joe's who always parks his Zero out front. God damn but that bike is beautiful!
So, I was just wondering if I'm the ONLY one thinking about a new commuter for my 20 mile jobs. The Altas look pretty nice too. 

So how about it..............anyone, or is it just me?


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

I was tempted to get a Honda Crf250l for commuting but bought my Haibike instead. I needed long travel suspension and a motor. I’m glad I bought the eBike.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You were going to buy a CR for commuting?!? Where do you live?

Back on topic: we got a Radpower cargo bike last year. 3500 miles later it's been awesome. My pregnant wife can still haul 2 kids and groceries around town without getting in the car.

-Walt


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought my 2003 FZ1 used about 5-6 years ago for less than 4k. It had 38k on the clock and now has over 100k. The gas savings from buying and using a new emoto would not be enough to compensate the huge initial purchase cost. My FZ1 gets 42-44 mpgs.....


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I sold my moto a few years back. Without unlimited free time I'd rather spend my time pedalling my mountain bike than recreating with a motor. Whether it's gas or electric powered doesn't really matter to me. I dig the simplicity of a mountain bike. No insurance, no gas to fill or batteries to charge. I've never thought to myself I could benefit from less exercise. 

My next vehicle will be electric once I wear out my current one....in about 10yrs or so.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Walt said:


> You were going to buy a CR for commuting?!? Where do you live?












The CRF250L is street legal with lights, blinkers, etc. 
Way different from the CR250R, which are the moto race bikes.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> You were going to buy a CR for commuting?!? Where do you live?
> 
> Back on topic: we got a Radpower cargo bike last year. 3500 miles later it's been awesome. My pregnant wife can still haul 2 kids and groceries around town without getting in the car.
> 
> -Walt


I'd do this before an emoto, but my commute is short and side street/bike path friendly.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I had been eyeing up something like this https://www.altamotors.co/redshift-exr for awhile but was saddened to hear that Alta have stopped production & sales  Hopefully someone bails them out and they can get going again. If they could reduce the weight a little bit and improve the range (which surely would happen with a few more years development) I'd ditch my 4-stroke in a heartbeat.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> The CRF250L is street legal with lights, blinkers, etc.
> Way different from the CR250R, which are the moto race bikes.


Sure, but that doesn't make it a good thing to buy to commute to work! I'd get an old clapped out CB500 if I just wanted to commute. Or hell, almost anything else. Dirtbikes, even street legal ones, suck ass on pavement.

Now if you're commuting on logging roads or something, sure.

-Walt


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Walt said:


> Sure, but that doesn't make it a good thing to buy to commute to work! I'd get an old clapped out CB500 if I just wanted to commute. Or hell, almost anything else. Dirtbikes, even street legal ones, suck ass on pavement.
> 
> Now if you're commuting on logging roads or something, sure.
> 
> -Walt


Yeah, or if you maybe want to be able to use it for that sort of stuff when not commuting.

My kid's buddy has one of those CRF250Ls. Seems pretty versatile; he rides the thing everywhere. Of course, he's young and silly...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Price aside (don't know how much those Zeros cost) I'd much rather have a new electric Civic for commuting. Safer, can stay dry in the rain, has a heater, can carry stuff, etc, etc. Otherwise I'd rather have a bike that allows access to bike paths and shortcuts unavailable to licensed vehicles that are restricted to roads.


----------



## Phantastic79 (Apr 5, 2017)

You could buy a Sur Ron and register it as a moped depending on your state laws. They're like $4K.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/mcy/d/san-francisco-sur-ron-6000-watt-fast/6846303023.html


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Good looking Electric motorcycle! My personal feeling on motorcycles in general, is sooner or later you'll get into an accident. The electric cars are pretty good, obviously the Teslas are killing it in the range department, but the costs are pretty expensive. Supposedly the Nissan Leaf will be coming out with a 200 mile range soon for around $45k. Obviously not as much fun as a motorcycle!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

KTM 1290 , OLD SCHOOL, or haul Azz. All are extremely fun. I like motors...


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Next year's hi performance Tesla model will go from 0-60mph in approx. 1.6 seconds. Too fast for me to drive an live to tell about it.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

I moved onto the boat in the background last June and got this Taiwan scooter in Key West a couple of months ago. I keep it on the upper deck with the tender and we use it to shop and sightsee as we travel around.

It a Lance Cali Classic 125 and is surprisingly well engineered and assembled.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Radium said:


> Next year's hi performance Tesla model will go from 0-60mph in approx. 1.6 seconds. Too fast for me to drive an live to tell about it.


My AMG won't touch that, however I still have NASCAR sound! Heck, if I commuted it would most likely be on my street Ebike - weather permitting ?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

WoodlandHills said:


> View attachment 1243147
> I moved onto the boat in the background last June and got this Taiwan scooter in Key West a couple of months ago. I keep it on the upper deck with the tender and we use it to shop and sightsee as we travel around.
> 
> It a Lance Cali Classic 125 and is surprisingly well engineered and assembled.


Nice set up, looks like fun.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> View attachment 1243133
> View attachment 1243134
> View attachment 1243135
> KTM 1290 , OLD SCHOOL, or haul Azz. All are extremely fun. I like motors...


Nice stable yo! :thumbsup:


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Walt said:


> Sure, but that doesn't make it a good thing to buy to commute to work! I'd get an old clapped out CB500 if I just wanted to commute. Or hell, almost anything else. Dirtbikes, even street legal ones, suck ass on pavement.
> 
> Now if you're commuting on logging roads or something, sure.
> 
> -Walt


De gustibus non est disputandum


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nice stable yo! :thumbsup:


Thanks, I never seem to grow up. My favorite not in photo is my 87 Chevy 4wd pick up. Gotta have a little ******* in ya!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Thanks, I never seem to grow up. My favorite not in photo is my 87 Chevy 4wd pick up. Gotta have a little ******* in ya!


Now you have to post a pic...


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

str8line said:


> View attachment 1243303


Wow! That's cool! An eBike on steroids.


----------



## Heim (Jan 24, 2004)

*Tankless effort*

I'm building one from an old dual sport. This was a test ride earlier this month with a smaller motor and primary stage I made from a CVT jackshaft. I'm just finishing a swap to a larger motor and no primary stage. It's even quieter now and hard to keep the front end down. Weight is 238lbs. After selling the combustion parts the net cost will be about $1400 including DMV and insurance.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

What eAddiction? ;-)








The bottom one is an Electric Motion "Escape". Its an eTrials bike for trekking or exploring. I'm competing in trials with it.








Yes, she likes to play in the mud! ;-)

Catfish ...


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

motocatfish said:


> What eAddiction? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1243424
> 
> ...


Very cool.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I've been looking at getting a used DRZ 400SM for commuting


----------

